
Seattle City Council Members Visit New York to Warn About Amazon HQ2 - gamechangr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-07/seattle-city-council-members-visit-nyc-to-warn-about-amazon-hq2
======
jkravitz61
How common is it for City Council members to travel to cities across the US?
As a Seattleite I find it a massive waste of taxpayer money to go fund Lisa
Herbold's NY homecoming (she is from NY).

~~~
subway
I was expecting it to be Sawant out preaching the evils of Amazon... That
said, it seems especially silly for Seattle to think Amazon's impact on NYC
will be anything like what happened in Seattle.

